# Panama City Beach Bowfishing????



## 12ptsteve (May 21, 2013)

Do any of you guys know of some good guides down there to book a trip with? If so please let me know I am really interested in doing it one night while im down at the beach. Thanks ahead of time for the info.


----------



## markland (May 22, 2013)

Yes the same guy I use for information when I go and also who has taken alot of people I know out as well.  Jeff White with Fish Hunter Enterprises and he will take good care of ya.  850-624-5817


----------



## Hard Core (May 24, 2013)

I second Jeff.


----------



## rang519 (Jul 1, 2013)

shot with Jeff last week with my two sons and we had more fun than fishing down ther.


----------

